
Cloud against the storm: Clemson’s 2.1M VCPU experiment - ingve
https://cloud.google.com/blog/topics/hpc/clemson-experiment-uses-2-1-million-vcpus-on-google-cloud
======
verdverm
First link is to a refuted study about the increase in hurricane intensity
that used incorrectly merged data sets and based on financial data, not
weather...

